# The Horror!... O The Horror!



## 21418 (Nov 21, 2005)

I find it so hard right now with it being Christmas/winter time. So many buffets/potluck parties to go to with so many BAD choices in foods. You don't want to be rude and say no to people and not eat what try brought and made. But at the same time you have a fire alarm going off in your head saying "DON'T EAT THAT! YOU WILL BE SORRY!". It's hard to say no, not to just your co-workers, friends and family but to yourself. It kinda sucks sometimes when you limit yourself for so long and not buy the things for your house that will tempt you into indulging you weak side with pastries, BREAD, chips, pizza, ALL kinds of goodies. Then once Christmas/New Years comes around... the temptation is all around you. At work, at gatherings, at your Mom's place, at your bf's house, friends dinner parties, luncheon's, celebrating at restaurant, goodie baskets from clients, LEFT OVERS... Sometimes I just find it really difficult to say NO to myself even when I know what is going to happen to my body and that's the worst of it all, I know that my body is going to reject it all and I will blow up like I am five months pregnant, not being able to go to the washroom and be irritable and hunched over in pain... I know this and STILL find it hard to pass it all up. Any one have tips on how to get through this time of year??? ANYONE??? HELP!Andi... The Temptress!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Eat stuff that is safe for you before you go, if you aren't hungry you will be less tempted by the goodies (same thing you do when dieting) Also don't go to the store to shop when hungry. That also lead to the temptation to buy bad things.Some people use "food allergies" as an excuse when they don't want to eat something. Or you could use "doctor's orders". The I've been put on a strict diet for my health and you wouldn't ask me to compromise that sort of attitude can go a long way. You don't have to explain what the health issue is.You also might want to look at the can I eat a taste of something and be OK. Some of the foods we deny ourselves we can eat if it is a small amount as part of a meal that is safe over all. So a bite or two of something fattening in an otherwise low fat overall meal may be OK. When stuff is on the "only small amounts once in a while" list that can be a different mental dynamic from "I will never ever eat this again" list. That can get you out of the I must have it mode that overcomes our good sense.You are not alone in this.K.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

> quote:Eat stuff that is safe for you before you go, if you aren't hungry you will be less tempted by the goodies (same thing you do when dieting) Also don't go to the store to shop when hungry. That also lead to the temptation to buy bad things.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## 21418 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm a junk food addict at heart so it's really hard to give up what I was brought up on! In my house growing up we had pizza night every friday along with endless amounts of chips and lots of take out and frozen foods the rest of the days... so I was used to that kind of diet... I have lots over 40 pounds and with ibs it has helped me stay on track but I still get tempted to go back to my old ways. Now my body rejects it all with sever consequences. Talk about shopping when your hungry, I did that last week when my tummy was yelling at me from hunger, bought a bag of cookies and three days later the bag was empty! Boy did I suffer from that HUGE mistake. So I'm a person who is easily persuaded to "have a bite" or "just taste it". I think I will make my own delicious salad and eat that before the festivities of my work luncheon begins. Great idea! Now I just have to deal with people saying "oh come on"... "it won't kill ya"... thankfully some of my co-workers are my friends so they won't pressure me. And I will say something like "doctor's orders". again, another great tip!Thanks for listening to me complain about my "number two" worry.... Food!Andi... aka... The Cookie Monster


----------



## 13838 (Nov 29, 2005)

Andi - I know what you mean by everything you have said...I love food...I mean LOVE it. Im not the type of person who just eats 3 meals a day either...I snack....I dont really eat breakfast...I live in NYC so many meals are spent out at a restaurant. My doctor prescrobed me Bentyl and i JUST started taking it so so far I have no idea if its working because diarrhea and/or constipation fluztuate so much. Here's a question for anyone who will read this....I am leaving the country in January for Australia and wont be back in NYC until late next summer...Im very worried as I will be working and traveling the content...I need to get on some sort of right track before I leave....any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean. I have often given into eating foods that are a trigger for me knowing that I would face the consequences later...but I am learning how to better handle it. I don't know how much of a reaction you have to certain foods, but I know that it is safe for me to maybe have a tiny slice of that cheesecake without a trigger, so I try (and often fail) to limit it to just that tiny slice.


----------

